# Comment réinstaller Safari? Car il s'est crashé...



## volabelle (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous! J'ai un macbook pro et hier soir sans prévenir safari s'est crashé, je surfait sur internet et il a quitté inopinément, je surfait sur des pages habituelles il n'avait aucune raison de quitter...
Pire il ne veux plus se lancer du tout, la page arrive lorsque je clic sur l'icone mais elle reste blanche, elle reste 10 seconde et quitte toute seule sans message d'avertissement...
Safari ne répond plus, j'ai redémarrer, restaurer les autorisations, j'ai même essayer de le réinstaller avec le cd d'installation mais c'était un peu chaud... Alors n'y a t il pas un moyen de le réinstaller?
 J'ai télécharger Safari 2.0.1 mais il me dit qu'il requiert Mac OS 10.4.2, hors j'ai 10.4.8... Que faire...?
Heureusemment que le peer to peer existe et que j'ai télécharger Firefox...!
Mais moi je l'aimais bien Safari...
Help!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2006)

Pas besoin de p2p pour avoir firefox 

Essaie d&#233;j&#224; un truc, va dans ta Biblioth&#232;que (celle de ta maison) et d&#233;place le dossier Safari sur ton bureau (il contient tes bookmark donc garde-le), puis lance Safari.

Si &#231;a marche pas utilise Pacifist et ton dvd d'installation d'osx, r&#233;installe safari puis lance une mise &#224; jour via le menu pomme


_&#233;dith : houla ouais le mauvais lien..._


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pas besoin de p2p pour avoir firefox
> 
> Essaie déjà un truc, va dans ta Bibliothèque (celle de ta maison) et déplace le dossier Safari sur ton bureau (il contient tes bookmark donc garde-le), puis lance Safari.
> 
> Si ça marche pas utilise Pacifist et ton dvd d'installation d'osx, réinstalle safari puis lance une mise à jour via le menu pomme



Excuse-moi, mais j'ai l'impression que ton lien vers firefox ne concerne que la version PC.
Perso, je vais sur ce site.

Après la ré-installation de Safari, j'aurais tendance à conseiller de télécharger et d'installer la màj combo.
http://www.geckozone.org/telechargement/


----------



## volabelle (23 Octobre 2006)

J'ai déplacer mon dossier safari sur le bureau et ça remarche!!!!! Merci beaucoup!
Mais dernière petite question... Qu'est-ce que je fais de mon dossier safari qui est sur mon bureau...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2006)

Dans ce dossier y a un fichier bookmark.plist qui contient tous tes signets de safari, fais-en un copi&#233;-coll&#233; dans le nouveau dossier Safari recr&#233;&#233; dans ta biblioth&#232;que ainsi tu r&#233;cup&#232;res les signets (faut quitter Safari avant). Si Safari marche avec &#231;a tu pourras le jeter ce dossier.


----------



## volabelle (23 Octobre 2006)

ça marche impec! merci beaucoup pour tes précieux conseils! Merci, merci, merci!!!!


----------

